
Tesla's Navigate on Autopilot Requires Significant Driver Intervention - deng
https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/tesla-navigate-on-autopilot-automatic-lane-change-requires-significant-driver-intervention/
======
microtherion
Earlier discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19982371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19982371)

